#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-06
<|chris3|> hello all
#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-07
<|chris3|> hello all
#ubuntu-boot 2007-10-06
<J-Georg_> Morning.
#ubuntu-boot 2008-10-02
<Leoryk> prosím je tu nìkdo na help
<Leoryk> ..?
<Leoryk> pleas help
#ubuntu-boot 2009-09-28
<less1> Hi, anyone around?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-01
<DuckGod> when i install my jaunty on my pc it installs all the way then when i reboot to the new system it gives me the message "existing intel boot agent" how do i bypass that
<less1> Hi, anyone around?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-04
<omegamormegil> I just installed the Karmic beta, and it won't boot.  How do I get into the new Grub?  Esc doesn't seem to work.
#ubuntu-boot 2011-10-03
<gtec> first timer to these forums discussions
<gtec> please: some assistant  required:  what is the difference pxelinux.o boot image and nbi.img? Why use one as oppose to the other?
#ubuntu-boot 2012-10-05
<CharlieUK> .
#ubuntu-boot 2019-10-04
<yunhua007> hi
